# Der Doppel-PC eine patentwürdige Erfindung?



## technofreak (17 Juni 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/dab-17.06.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Patent für Zweifach-PC zum Schutz gegen Viren
> Der 65-jährige Hobby-Musiker Claude M. Policard erhält ein Patent auf ein System mit zwei
> voneinander unabhängigen Betriebssystemen zum Surfen und Arbeiten. Das vorige Woche in
> den USA vergebene Patent beschreibt einen Computer mit einem Master Computer System
> ...



Ich glaube kaum , daß so was in Deutschland patentwürdig wäre, bestenfalls als Gebrauchsmusterschutz.

Was um Himmels willen ist denn da so technisch innovativ dran, daß zwei PC´s in einem Gehäuse stecken, 
und daß es wahrscheinlich da drin fürchterlich eng und unübersichtlich zu geht. 
Wenn da nicht alles außerhalb der bestehenden Gehäusenormen konstruiert wird, dürfte
 das ein ziemliches Monster von Gehäuse sein, wo da der Vorteil sein soll, gegenüber meiner Lösung
 mit zwei PC-Gehäusen nebeneinander und auch über einen einzigen Switch umschaltbar ? 
Das einzige was dabei eingespart werden könnte, wäre ein Netztteil, wobei das entweder
 ein Spezialnetzteil mit zwei Boardversorungen sein muß oder ein Y-Verteiler, 
den es so bisher auch nicht gibt
tf


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2003)

*kopfschüttel.

Ich sag nur: VMWare


----------



## technofreak (17 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur: VMWare



Jo, ist aber nicht gerade Freeware, mein Kumpel und Rahmat schwärmen ja auch immer davon


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2003)

Billiger als ein zweiter PC ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hoppel (18 Juni 2003)

Hallo,



> Das einzige was dabei eingespart werden könnte, wäre ein Netztteil,



Und was ist mit Monitor, Tastatur, Maus - vom Platz mal ganz abgesehen?

Zitat heise: 





> So trivial die Idee auch wirken mag, aus Sicherheitssicht erscheint sie fast genial.



Den Satz verstehe ich dann allerdings auch nicht, zumal Altbewährtes (2 Rechner, nur einer darf ins Internet) neu aufgewärmt wird....

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit Monitor, Tastatur, Maus - vom Platz mal ganz abgesehen?


Meine beiden PCs hängen über einen Umschalter am selben Monitor, Maus , Tastatur.
Der einzige Platz der gespart wird ist der Platz für den Umschalter und die Kabel zum Umschalter (gigantische Einsparung) 
Der Platz für den MonsterPC dürft auch nicht viel weniger sein als  die zwei PCs nebeneinander. 
Das ganze ist  schlicht eine Schnapsidee. 
tf


----------



## Hoppel (18 Juni 2003)

Hallo,



> (gigantische Einsparung)





Naja, das Sommerloch kommt wahrscheinlich recht früh in diesem Jahr in die Medien....

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das Sommerloch kommt wahrscheinlich recht früh in diesem Jahr in die Medien....
> 
> Gruß!
> 
> Hoppel



Jau wie gestern, wo von Alliens berichtet wird, die in Russland Minen ausräubern um sich ihre Raumschiffe damit bauen zu können. MIT FOTO vom abgestürzten Raumschiff


----------

